# I.T / Telecoms / Networking



## DannyJKnights (May 7, 2012)

Hi guys,

Looking to hopefully move out to UAE soon and I am a Broadband Network designer for B.T. I was just wondering if anyone had any decent recruitment contacts for I.T based jobs etc? 

Thanks in advance for your help guys!

Danny


----------

